# Neve Serra da Nogueira (Dezembro 2005)



## Dan (1 Dez 2005 às 15:27)

Algumas fotos desta manhã.









Ainda havia alguma neve e também bastante sincelo por baixo das árvores, como se pode ver nesta foto.


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2005 às 15:58)

Dan, isso foi aonde?


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2005 às 16:16)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Dan, isso foi aonde?



Na Nogueira


----------



## Antonio (3 Dez 2005 às 01:23)

Nogueira é uma sera que fica a sul de Bragança, não é?


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2005 às 11:52)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Nogueira é uma sera que fica a sul de Bragança, não é?


Sim fica a sudoeste da cidade de Bragança


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2005 às 21:25)

Exactamente, fica a poucos km a SW de Bragança.
Na quinta-feira ainda tinha alguma neve e sincelo, com se pode ver nas fotos, mas a chuva fez desaparecer tudo. Na sexta -feira à tarde começou a cair neve juntamente com a chuva.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2005 às 17:01)

Umas fotos tiradas hoje na Sanábria.

O tempo não estava lá grande coisa, muito vento e nevoeiro.








Um lago gelado




A margem desse lago.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2005 às 17:58)

ADMIRO-TE DAN!
Homem corajoso.         
Continua assim!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2005 às 18:30)

Fotos espectaculares... esse é que é o verdadeiro tempo de alta montanha!
Que temperatura estava?


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2005 às 19:38)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Fotos espectaculares... esse é que é o verdadeiro tempo de alta montanha!
> Que temperatura estava?



Não levei termómetro, mas a temperatura devia variar entre 0 e 2ºC e com o vento que estava, a sensação térmica não andaria muito longe de -6ºC/-8ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2005 às 20:14)

Aquela zona de Sanábria é mesmo um Santuário Natural. 
A paisagem é espectacular!!! 
Aliás a zona próxima da Galiza tb não se fica atrás

Havia neve apartir de k altitude Dan?


----------



## Seringador (10 Dez 2005 às 11:20)

Bem aqui vão algumas fotos no Marão:
às 08.00 manhã, bastaram 3cm de Neve para parar a circulação no IP4 sentido Vilar Real e começou a partir dos 500m, i.e. a partir da estação de serviço de Ansiães  , não poderia haver o minimo de prevenção??  




Sentido Porto




esta camioneta tentou ir pela nacional mas deu-se mal..




Aqui estava lindo  




Paisagem geral com vista para Vila Real:




O limpa neves só chegou às 10.30 e veio da A24, pq o motorista do que faz o IP4 estava doente??!!   E as pessoas???   

Era isto que eu queria fotografar para o trabalho sobre riscos naturais e protecção civil!
Um abraço


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2005 às 16:36)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O limpa neves só chegou às 10.30 e veio da A24, pq o motorista do que faz o IP4 estava doente??!!   E as pessoas???
> 
> Era isto que eu queria fotografar para o trabalho sobre riscos naturais e protecção civil!



Uma questão sobre o assunto dos limpa-neves. Quem é ou quem são as entidades responsáveis por limpar a neve das estradas? As Câmaras o  Instituto das Estradas? E nas AE são as concessionárias?
Disseram-me um vez que o distrito de Bragança só tem um único limpa-neves isto é verdade? 
Com a quantidade cada vez maior de automóveis a circular nas nossas estradas como será o panorama em Portugal se nos cair uma como a de 87?


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2005 às 18:32)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Uma questão sobre o assunto dos limpa-neves. Quem é ou quem são as entidades responsáveis por limpar a neve das estradas? As Câmaras o  Instituto das Estradas? E nas AE são as concessionárias?
> Disseram-me um vez que o distrito de Bragança só tem um único limpa-neves isto é verdade?
> Com a quantidade cada vez maior de automóveis a circular nas nossas estradas como será o panorama em Portugal se nos cair uma como a de 87?



Bem, desde o Inverno passado já são pelo menos dois


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2005 às 18:38)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Bem, desde o Inverno passado já são pelo menos dois


Menos mal.... um para o IP4 outro para as Nacionais...


----------



## Antonio (12 Dez 2005 às 13:33)

Excelentes fotos Seringador!!!


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2005 às 15:43)

Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde do rio Sabor gelado.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2005 às 16:13)

Esta noite nevou em Espanha praticamente até à fronteira com Portugal.
Foi uma nevada fraquita, apenas alguns milímetros.









Do lado de cá


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2006 às 06:17)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos minhas também deste mês aborrecido que passou:



 

 





 





 



Gostei muito das fotos anteriores, especialmente das do Marão e do Rio Sabor


----------

